# 1965 Stingray DeLuxe Coppertone--FOR SALE/TRADE



## stoney (Jul 24, 2013)

*1965 Stingray DeLuxe ---SOLD---*

View attachment 105874Nice '65. Original paint. Not all faded out. Not sure if chain guard was re-screened. Original nice chrome, shines, not like NOS. Has a couple of worn spots on bars and crank. Original whitewalls, westwind and knobby. Hold air.  Knicks on paint, some touched up years ago, some not. Seat I believe was redone, to original. Take a look at pics. I'll answer anything I can. Bike is in Florida. $479.00 + shipping------OR ------ 1934/35 Schwinn B10E frame and fork, & other parts for it. Need to have original paint. Bike need not be complete. Trade value depends on what you have. Thanks, View attachment 105867View attachment 105868View attachment 105869View attachment 105870View attachment 105871View attachment 105872View attachment 105873


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice bike. I use to have one years ago.


----------



## sbusiello (Aug 6, 2013)

*nice*

Really cool bike. That seat is amazing.

this was a little before my time, but i had a 70s ross banana seat bike and i tend to buy those recently.


----------



## stoney (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you, the seat is real nice. I believe it has been redone, but as original. The whole bike is real nice.  I'm 59 years old and I had one of these exactly like it when I was 11. If interested, I would need a close offer. Thanks again.


----------



## stoney (Aug 10, 2013)

bump to top


----------

